# Ibuprofen during d/r for FET?



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Quick question - do you know if it is ok to take ibuprofen during d/r?  When we had our appt before starting the nurse mentioned if I get headaches to just take paracetemol.  I thought fine and didn't really think more into it.  I've not had headaches (touch wood) so I haven't needed to take anything.

But - I get REALLY bad AF pains for the first day of AF and I usually take one dose (2 tablets) of ibuprofen - it's the only thing that comes anywhere near taking the pain away.  Anyway, the pains started yesterday while I was away on business and in the middle of a meeting which I had to excuse myself from and go cry in the loos!  Hubby tried ringing St Marys all afternoon yesterday for me to ask them if I could take ibuprofen but couldn't get through to them.  I really couldn't carry on any longer without taking something so I took my normal 2 tablets.  

I know it's probably a bit late asking now that I have taken them but do you think it wil have been ok??  I'm worried now that I've done something that is going to affect our treatment.

Thanks

PC x


----------



## lizziesiddal (Sep 23, 2009)

Purplechameleon - I'm not entirely sure of the answer, but didn't want to read and run.  I think that they only don't want you to take ibuprofen after ET (and afterwards) as it can affect the womb lining.  Once I start the tablets which thicken the womb lining, I will make sure I only take paracetemol.  I have been d/ring this week and took ibuprofen without thinking as had terrible headaches.  See what your clinic says, but I think you may be okay.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi Purple
not just before and after ET-no NSAIDs, like indocid, ibuprofen voltarol, I was told. Its ok in the begining of your cycle though
I always have bad pain with ovulation and need ibuprofen but will have do without it, giving that im gearing for a NATFET, Ill have to go with paracetamol which does not even touch the pain 
Danni xx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you ladies for your replies.  I will mention it at the hospital at my next appt but thank you, you have put my mind at rest  

PC x


----------

